
Atrophy of Visual Cortex in AMD - toothandtail
https://iovs.arvojournals.org/article.aspx?articleid=2757040
======
toothandtail
Following the Status of Visual Cortex Over Time in Patients With Macular
Degeneration Reveals Atrophy of Visually Deprived Brain Regions

